
Hacker releases new batch of climatology e-mails just before climate conference - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/11/hacker-releases-new-batch-of-climatology-e-mails-just-before-climate-conference.ars
======
edomain
Sigh. All this climate doubting stuff is ridiculous

